# new crop hay $



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

New crop hay pressuring the price.Alfalfa dropped $100 a ton at auction.


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow even with all the winter kill ? it's getting pretty warm down here an second cutting seems growing slow, even with moisture we got! Or had, lol.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

hayward said:


> Wow even with all the winter kill ? it's getting pretty warm down here an second cutting seems growing slow, even with moisture we got! Or had, lol.


Yea I'm surprised alf has dropped that much.But mine won't be for sale at these prices.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've noticed a lot more hay production in my area over the last couple of weeks. Seems that a lot of people heard about the hay shortage and high prices last year and are now baling up everything they can get their hands on. A lot of really, really junk hay -- fields that have been laying fallow for years, CRP ground coming out, etc.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I need to get to the auctions and see for myself what hay is doing. Looked at the paper for auctions results but those can and usually are misleading. Is the low price some rained on stuff, baled wet and they are trying to get rid of it before it heats, just junk to start with? Is the high price last years premium fourth cutting? Have to see for myself before trying to set this years price.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Right now in my area it seems to be in the $150-250 range for the vast majority of hay, both auction & sale postings. We have 3 hay auctions close that I look at weekly sales reports. I have seem a couple in the $320-350 range, but very few. Last year from about July on everything was in the $250-400 range. I also have not seen the quality though.

It seems like the load count is down also. I don't know if guys are building a stock pile back up, or sitting on it waiting for a higher price.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> New crop hay pressuring the price.Alfalfa dropped $100 a ton at auction.


It will come back up....has to with all the negatives that have affected hay this season.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Fowllife said:


> Right now in my area it seems to be in the $150-250 range for the vast majority of hay, both auction & sale postings. We have 3 hay auctions close that I look at weekly sales reports. I have seem a couple in the $320-350 range, but very few. Last year from about July on everything was in the $250-400 range. I also have not seen the quality though.
> 
> It seems like the load count is down also. I don't know if guys are building a stock pile back up, or sitting on it waiting for a higher price.


Hay is high at auction in Lancaster Pa not many loads coming in guys are busy farming .. We have been taking small bales of new second cutting been getting $325 to $350 . Sold a load of Alfalfa o/g mix round bales that were 4'by4.5'. Got $247.00 per ton that would be $108 per roll . .. Those prices wont last long


----------



## RockyAcres (Jul 8, 2013)

Fowllife - I'm new to the scene this year and have been trying to keep on eye on prices in the area. I'm familiar with the auction in Archbold, do you have any information you could share on other auction sites in northcentral/eastern Ohio ?

Thanks !


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

RockyAcres said:


> Fowllife - I'm new to the scene this year and have been trying to keep on eye on prices in the area. I'm familiar with the auction in Archbold, do you have any information you could share on other auction sites in northcentral/eastern Ohio ?
> 
> Thanks !


The ones I follow are all weekly sales

Hay & produce only

Blooming Grove in Shilo

Ashland Hay Auction

I think Wooster may have one also?

They sell hay & livestock at

Danville

Kidron

Mt Hope

Sugarcreek

Some of these places list their weekly sale reqults online. I would suggest getting a subscription to Farm & Dairy. All of these results & many more are listed in their weekly paper. It covers Western Penn, Eastern Ohio, & some of WV.

Edit, I found this link for you. http://www.farmanddairy.com/markets/ohio


----------

